
USDA is censoring use of term 'climate change', emails reveal - kafkaesq
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2017/aug/07/usda-climate-change-language-censorship-emails
======
lugg
There was a time where I would assume this title from the gaurdian was simply
click bait with over the top claims made on out of context tidbits.

I miss that time.

